# One budgie to two budgies transition



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

We have one budgie now (a young adult male) and would like to consider adding a male friend after quarantining Bisbee post his boarding stay.
I know a new addition has to be quarantined. I realize that the birds might not accept each other’s company after the quarantine, which is a problem for me.
Is there ANYTHING one can do to make this “addition process” successful?
I would be adding a bird only to try to get a companion for Bisbee.
I would not like to have two birds in two separate cages for more than quarantine period. 
I would be perfectly happy with just one bird but I think our bird would be happier with a birdie companion.
Any tips please?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish there was a way to assure their friendship but unfortunately there isn't. If you get another bird from a shelter or breeder they should be willing to take the bird back if things don't work out.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Have several back up options ready if things don't work out so you can quickly and healthily rehome him. So have someone reputable with an aviary if the new bird isn't super interested in people. Have someone who has time for a single bird if he needs that type of home etc...

Be prepared!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If at all possible, try to observe the "new" budgie's temperament and personality on more than one occasion before getting it.
You know Bisbee's personality so look for a budgie you believe will be compatible with him.
Cody and Cassie and luna have both given you very good advice!

Your Harmonious Flock*


----------

